# Help! My donkey is limping



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I just went out to find one of donkeys limping. She let me look at it and I dont see anything obvious. And she keeps it straight not rotating the hip if you know what I mean. Is there anything I can do to help or do I need to call a vet right away. Whatever she did she just did it. I am assuming she was chasing the goats since she does that for fun sometimes


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I called my vet they said it sounds like she got kicked. And suggested I get her some Bute paste and watch her through the weekend. What do you guys think?


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

It's difficult to say without seeing it.

Yeah, Bute and a few days could be all that is needed. I often do this before going to the vet unless I suspect something more urgent is needed. After a couple days, take the bute away for a day and see how she moves. If she has improved she should be fine.

Just remember, if she does need to see the vet, do not give Bute for some time before the visit. It will mask the problem and make it difficult for the vet to diagnose her.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That's the rule of thumb to an equine being off- Bute (or BL Solution double strength) and stall rest (or some type of confinement) for 3 days. It's important to keep the animal confined because of the painkiller, if there is no pain they could cause more damage. If the animal is still off call the Vet.


----------

